# Hamilton Airshow 2013 - Anyone Going?



## Crimea_River (Apr 28, 2013)

http://www.hamiltonairshow.com/

Booked my flight to attend this year's show. Yagen's Mossie will be there and I expect it will do a formation flight with a Lancaster, Spitfire, and Hurricane.

If anyone else plans on going, looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 29, 2013)

I will be attending. Not sure which day yet, totally weather dependant. If Saturday is a nice day, I will be there with Sunday as a backup date. If the show blows my socks off, I will re-attend on Sunday.

Jeff


----------



## Catch22 (May 1, 2013)

I won't be able to make it this year. I wish the Mossie had been ready last year when I was there.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 1, 2013)

I think it's going to be a Geneseo as well. May need to go back east in July.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 2, 2013)

It is scheduled for Geneseo as well as Thunder Over Michigan

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## prem895 (Jun 1, 2013)

I will be there with the old boy on Sunday


----------



## Tracker (Jul 12, 2013)

If anyone is interested, I can post some photos. I was working there both Sat and Sun. One photo that probably will not be seen again (Lanc, Mossie, 2 Spits and 2 Hurricanes).
Glad to be a new member.


----------



## prem895 (Jul 12, 2013)

Do share


----------



## Tracker (Jul 12, 2013)

Here are just a few. The Mossie, Me-262, Hurricane, Spit and Fw-190 from Military Aviation Museum (militaryand Harvards from Canadian Harvard Aerobatic Team (canadianharvards.com). The other Spit (AUJ) and Hrurricane (JVN) -Vintage Wings of Canada (vintagewings.ca)


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi Tracker. Good pics man! Jeff Hunt and I have posted a bunch of pics at the following link so feel free to post some more there. I still have more I need to put up and have been a bit delinquent.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/hamilton-airshow-2013-a-37497.html


----------



## Tracker (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a couple of thousand pics but will weed out the best and post. We still have the 262 at the museum due to a faulty nose well sustained on the Sunday, cancelling Wolf's flight.


----------



## Tracker (Jul 12, 2013)

OOPS -- Faulty nose wheel suspension


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2013)

Good shots! As has been noted there is a thread for the pics...


----------

